# (monday) history in your game 08-18-2003



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

*(monday) history in your game*

smiths, and stuff from the smith

iron working- http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/ironworking.html

 the sciense of iron and steel at the time- http://www.the-orb.net/encyclop/culture/scitech/iron_steel.html

 the making of a medieval sword- http://swordforum.com/swords/historical/makingofmedswds.html

quick lesson in medieveal arrowheads- http://www.the-exiles.org/Article makingarrow.htm

 actual medieval iron arrowheads- http://www.anythinganywhere.com/commerce/relic/fearrow.htm

 what it all looked like- http://www.fioredeiliberi.org/gallery/Artifacts

 design and tools of a blacksmiths forge- http://www.grm.net/~shlosser/forge.htm

 armor through time- http://users.wpi.edu/~jforgeng/MedievalIQP/armor_00.htm

 arms through time- http://users.wpi.edu/~jforgeng/MedievalIQP/weapons_00.htm

 damascene technique- 
http://www.tf.uni-kiel.de/matwis/amat/def_en/kap_5/advanced/t5_1_1.html

 photos of actual objects- http://users.wpi.edu/~jforgeng/MedievalIQP/art_search.htm

 higgins armor museum- http://www.higgins.org/

 bonus link! 45 folks who had jobs in the castle- http://www.higgins.org/


----------



## jgbrowning (Aug 18, 2003)

*Re: (monday) history in your game*



			
				alsih2o said:
			
		

> *smiths, and stuff from the smith
> 
> iron working- http://scholar.chem.nyu.edu/tekpages/ironworking.html
> 
> ...




I like mondays! 

joe b.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 18, 2003)

As ever, Clay, your work is much appreciated. I'll bounce one back to you: http://www.crystalinks.com/voynich.html.

My weirdness of the day was discovering Arthur Dent was a real historical figure. He wrote a kind of common man's guide to predestination in the 16th century -- all about why to be a moral person even if nothing you do matters.


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 18, 2003)

fusangite said:
			
		

> *As ever, Clay, your work is much appreciated. I'll bounce one back to you: http://www.crystalinks.com/voynich.html.
> 
> My weirdness of the day was discovering Arthur Dent was a real historical figure. He wrote a kind of common man's guide to predestination in the 16th century -- all about why to be a moral person even if nothing you do matters. *




 ach! the link doesn't work, make it work! make it work!


----------



## Maraxle (Aug 18, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ach! the link doesn't work, make it work! make it work! *




Just drop the extra . - like this:

http://www.crystalinks.com/voynich.html


----------

